# Trainer in MA



## Nickyb

Hello, I am looking for a good obedience trainer in MA, north shore area just north of Boston. There are some local trainers that seem to be decent but i really dont know what to look for. I adopted Zoey about 2 weeks ago and she has some faults which i will describe. She is a two year old Belgian Mali/GSD mix.

-Needs obedience work, knows some commands but doesn't listen to well unless theres food or a ball there.
- She loves other dogs, a little too much if you ask me. She plays WAY to rough with them and actually started a fight between her and my friends pitbull.
- lounges at cars
- sometimes pulls on the leash although she has been doing better with my corrections.
-Would like to get her in Shutzhund in the near future.

Here are some trainers website in my area for obedience.
Massachusetts Dog Training | Trouwe Hond K-9 Hanover | Boston (781) 264-4493
Best dog training - best puppy training in Massachusetts 
Services | www.BostonCanine.com
Dog Training Lynnfield MA | Dog Training Peabody MA | Dog Articles | Hayes Haus Dog Training

I would love to be able to enroll my dog in doggy day care once a week. I want her to play and have fun while i'm at work.
Thoughts?
Thanks
Nick


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I know 'nothing' about anyof them, but the first one I liked, they have 'mal' experience.

The 2nd one I liked because of her long list of credentials, and I think I like her way of thinking

Maybe you can go sit in on a class or two and check them all out, then go from there?


----------



## jeeharbor

Take a look at www.beyondtheleash.net. The ring club I belong to and Scott's club train together regularly. Scott has Malinois. I like his training style. He is great about rewarding dogs, keeping them focused, showing them what is expected so the dog understands easily. Scott is in this for the dogs. He's not a salesman type person. He also isn't a hang em bang em trainer. 

What ever training person you look at make sure you feel comfortable right away. Avoid a trainer that tries to push package type training on you verses talking to you about your specific concerns and what you want from the dog for your lifestyle. Good luck.


----------



## Nickyb

Thanks! I was looking at him but its about a 40 minute drive one way from my house. Will keep it in mind though.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

My trainer moved to California last winter, so I am interested in someone new in the same area as well. She did tell me to stay away from K9 Top Performance in Reading. I went in to check it out, and I wasn't too impressed. I can't put my finger on it, but something about the place just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## BritneyP

If you would consider sending your dog for board and train obedience, please consider:

Riptide K-9 - Plymouth, MA


It doesn't get any better than Jeff! He is a personal friend and you will NOT be dissapointed.


----------



## Nickyb

BritneyP said:


> If you would consider sending your dog for board and train obedience, please consider:
> 
> Riptide K-9 - Plymouth, MA
> 
> 
> It doesn't get any better than Jeff! He is a personal friend and you will NOT be dissapointed.


I would, although I dont want to drop a ton of coin to send her away when i'm willing to work with her. Plus i dont think i could be without her for that long!
Do you know how much he would charge for something like that?

My neighbor has two trained in tact Malil's, i'm going to talk to him about what he would recommend.


----------



## BritneyP

Nickyb said:


> I would, although I dont want to drop a ton of coin to send her away when i'm willing to work with her. Plus i dont think i could be without her for that long!
> Do you know how much he would charge for something like that?
> 
> My neighbor has two trained in tact Malil's, i'm going to talk to him about what he would recommend.


I would highly suggest calling him, regardless of what type of training you want to do - he is excellent and I don't think his prices are unreasonable!


----------



## onyx'girl

I would not want to do a board and train either, regardless of the credentials of the trainer.
I want to be with my dog during the whole journey, I can't see doing a send away for any reason other than having a title slapped on for breeding credentials. Even then, I'd question the breeder that does that, as they can't assess the right breeding matches if they aren't personally working their own to see strengths/weaknesses. 

That said, I do know people who have pups placed for some foundation and as long as they trust the trainer, all good, just something I could never do! I want to be with my dog through the good and the bad.


----------



## Nickyb

I'll give him a buzz this weekend, I really need to work on her playing better with dogs and stop trying to dominate them.


----------



## PaddyD

I agree with those who prefer to participate in the training of their dogs. I am sure there are success stories from those who sent their dogs away, but I haven't heard any. I would prefer to be learning right along with my dog. Just one man's opinion.
I live west of Boston, so if you learn of a good trainer that isn't too far away I would like to know. I do know of someone who is taking her Boxer to a trainer in Billerica. If that is a good location for you I can get the name.


----------



## TechieDog

Jeff at Riptide is very good but he is not in the North area. Still worth talking to.
I can suggest a few people:

Mike W. in Dracut -> MikesDogTraining (Home - Mike's Dog Training)

I do know the people at K9 Top Performance in Reading and can recommend Steve Roberts without hesitation. I would highly suggest you call Steve and make an appointment for an eval. Steve took over ownership of k9TopPerformance about a year ago. He took it over from another guy that was pretty hard on dogs which is probably where the "stay away" info is coming from.

Also, Scott Dunmore is great if you can get through to him and schedule something. This is not the same Scott from Beyondtheleash. I do not have his contact info handy but if you search you should find him.

I know these people personally and can recommend any of them to you.,


----------



## TechieDog

Wolfiesmom said:


> My trainer moved to California last winter, so I am interested in someone new in the same area as well. She did tell me to stay away from K9 Top Performance in Reading. I went in to check it out, and I wasn't too impressed. I can't put my finger on it, but something about the place just rubbed me the wrong way.


Just curious about when you went to check it out? 
Steve and Kellsey have been doing a wonderful job with the place since they took it over. They sincerely love and care about the dogs (cant say that about everyone) and are constantly learning and improving themselves and the facility. Definitely a decent place for training and behavoir modification.


----------



## Nickyb

Just shot steve an email, he seems young though. I'd like to check out one of his classes.


----------



## BritneyP

If I'm correct, you're looking for basic obedience training for your dog, right?

If I missed it somewhere about sending your dog away for titles, please forgive me.. 

Otherwise, board and trains can be (and often are) highly successful and consistent ways for people to have their dogs trained.. who might otherwise give up on or get rid of their pets.

Not everyone's schedule allows for them to go to training with their dogs every week, and often times, dogs learn best in an environment where their owners aren't there to inhibit and distract them. Group training classes are not an ideal learning environment for ANY dog, IMO.. I used to be a little adverse to them myself, but since I see SO many dogs get through board-and-trains successfully every day, I have a much better appreciation and understanding of it.


----------



## mebully21

chris Fraize is in MA,
he is very good, a friend of mine used to train with him for sport with her dogs.. he also helped take a rescue dog from a local shelter down here by me and took another dog from a forum member on another board i am on that was being given up.

Canine Solutions Training Services


----------



## BritneyP

Chris Fraize is actually in Maine.. 


I would speak to as many people in the area as you can before making a decision.


----------



## mebully21

oops... i guess she meant mass? i dont know why i thought MA was maine lol sorry bout that


----------



## doggiedad

a 40 minute drive is a short distance compared to the
long haul you may encounter.



Nickyb said:


> Thanks! I was looking at him but its about a 40 minute drive one way from my house. Will keep it in mind though.


----------



## Nickyb

I basically just want to re-socialize my dog so shes doesn't freak out when there's other dogs around and retrain her on the proper play behavior. she likes other dogs but plays to rough.


----------



## PaddyD

Nickyb said:


> I basically just want to re-socialize my dog so shes doesn't freak out when there's other dogs around and retrain her on the proper play behavior. she likes other dogs but plays to rough.


What is too rough? GSDs do play rough, that's just how they play.
It seems a little scary to a new GSD owner but if the dogs are well-matched then nobody gets hurt. They can look like they are killing each other but they (usually) use good bite control. Abby plays rough, grabs neck, ears, legs but I never hear the other dogs complain ... they just come back for more. They don't bite hard and they back off if the other dog 'complains'.


----------



## Nickyb

Well for example, over the weekend my friend brought his pitbull over. They started out sniffing, licking and playing with eachother. Went to go in for a sniff again, tried to stand over her and a fight broke out and i had to pull them apart. I don't know which dog's fault it was but i do know Zoey was testing her and basically being a brat. 

We went to my brothers baseball game and every dog she saw, she freaked out lunging, barking and i couldn't calm her down until she gave them a sniff. It's not very pleasing to the other owner seeing this beast barking and lunging at there dog. I just want her to be able to play with other dogs without these problems.


----------



## onyx'girl

Maybe someone w/ another GSD to have playdates is a better option than random dog encounters. Dogs that don't know each other seldom will just 'play'...that is asking for trouble, and Pitties are on the dog aggressive side for the most part. When she does the lunge/bark stuff, redirect her attention back to you and tell her to leave it.


----------



## koda00

Dog boarding Massachusetts, obedience training Massachusetts, boarding camp school, dog training Massachusetts, New England liz Cleaves, She is located in Tewksbury, Ma. 

With her help, i received a Rally Novice title w/my Zorro (16 mths old) now where training for advanced. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Nickyb

I would but the only other gsd i know is a 7 year old female that doesnt like dogs lol Trust me, I've tried to but her focus on the other dog is so strong. Its the Belgium Mali in her i feel.


----------



## BritneyP

Nickyb said:


> I've tried to but her focus on the other dog is so strong. Its the Belgium Mali in her i feel.


having intense focus toward other dogs has nothing to do with whether she's mixed with a Malinois or not.. 

Unless she is putting holes in other dogs or actually trying to fight with them, then I don't believe she's "playing too rough".. leash frustration can play a LARGE role in how dogs act toward other dogs. So, if the only time she ever sees other dogs or you try to introduce her to other dogs is when she is on leash, she could very well be "acting" aggressively, but it is often nothing more than a show.


----------



## Shaina

Abby Kennels - Chelmsford, MA, Dog Breeding, Training, Grooming, Boarding, German Shepherds

Not sure how close you are to Chelmsford? That's my breeders boarding/training/daycare facility, his website isn't incredible but he is a very knowledgable person who has worked with top trainers in schutzhund and knows a lot about GSDs.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Nickyb said:


> I would but the only other gsd i know is a 7 year old female that doesnt like dogs lol Trust me, I've tried to but her focus on the other dog is so strong. Its the Belgium Mali in her i feel.



Reviving this thread. Did you get your dog squared away ?? 

Dan


----------



## Nickyb

Lucky Dog said:


> Reviving this thread. Did you get your dog squared away ??
> 
> Dan


She is still having some dog issues but is currently in K-9 camp as we speak. We are training with Steve out of K-9 Top Performance | The best performance your dog can give. and he's been awesome!


----------

